# New Member



## JitteryTom (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Iron freaks, new member here.  Been lurking around and finally joined up.  

My stats are 5'4 (manlet), 168 (bulked to 178), and about 16%bf.  

Would anybody be interested in being a sponsor to me?  

Thanks brahs


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2012)

JitteryTom, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to the darkside.


----------



## Kimi (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SFW (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 29, 2012)

Yo whats up!!


----------



## JitteryTom (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome!!!!


----------

